# Pouched rat training



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anyone else who keeps these ever tried to clicker train them? I have a trio (1:2) and the females weren't the tamist when they arrived. They have never attempted to bite me, but are incredibly nervous around people. I have had some success with them regarding the clicker training. They now know to sit at 1 side of the cage while I put food in without running all over the place. They also know that they can come out for a stroke and go back in when prompted. This is the only success I've had with clicker training. I have been quite successful with the punishment and reward techniques similar to the ones used with dogs. I will reward them (after clicker) with a piece of fruit or locust. To punish them I use a firm 'NO' and a squirt from a water bottle. This has worked really well.

They are amazingly intelligent creatures and know whats what very quickly.

The male I have is really tame and loves to cuddle on my lap or shoulder.
Give it another couple of months and I'll attempt to breed them:2thumb:

I would really be interested in anyone elses training successes or failures.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried to clicker train our first Emins Pouched Rat as soon as she came here. I would click everytime she took food from my hand so that she would associate the click with a treat. 

I found that the click made her react and flick her ears toward the sound, so I knew she was not ignoring it. However, I did stop clicker training because there was nothing specific I really wanted to apply it to although it does serve to call the rat to you, easily. The click made her come to me looking for food!

They definitely can be clicker trained if you want to train them to do something specific as clickers are used in landmine detection training.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

> clickers are used in landmine detection training.


Thats where I first read about clicker training. Like I say, mine will do certain things for me when I do use it, but not at everything.

Have you had any issues with punishment/reward training?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

To date I have never been bitten by a pouched rat which is the only thing I can think I would want to punish them for. 

If one were to bite, I think I would just make a loud noise to let them know it is not acceptable (that said I think I would make a loud noise anyway! LOL)

What sort of things are you trying to train yours to do? 

I would be more than willing to try to join you in some research if you want me to train one of mine to do something specific. Maybe we could compare notes.

I am getting a pair of Gambian babies soon so I might try some training techniques with them. Bonding will be my first concern though.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> What sort of things are you trying to train yours to do?


Not much really. Just to come when they are called and go back when they are told. I have successfully trained them to sit in 1 corner while I feed them. They used to go mental when I opened the cage, but now with a command and a click, they sit still. They get rewarded with a piece of fruit or locust 



> I would be more than willing to try to join you in some research if you want me to train one of mine to do something specific. Maybe we could compare notes.


Sounds good. Have you an idea what to train them for? Would it be worth training yours and mine to do the same task and seeing if there is any difference/reluctance/success in doing the task? Then moving on to another task? I'd be willing to give it a try and seeing how things go for them  I will probably use the male for this as he is a lot calmer and probably more willing to co-operate!


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll have a think Matt. I will try this with my Gambian babies when they arrive so we are using the same species but I think it needs to be something relevant to keeping them as pets that might help other keepers.

I will need to clicker train them first but I am thinking maybe 'stop, stay' or something so people can train their rat to stay where put or maybe train them to come and sit on your arm/ recall. I know they are strong willed but I think it is possible and worthwhile. 

Anyhoo, where did your girls come from? as if you breed yours successfully I could be interested in the young if they are not related to mine :2thumb:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't tried clicker training at all with my Ben, but I do make kissy noises when I approach him with a treat (banana or avocado) and as Pouchie mentioned, he does prick his ears forward when I make that sound now. Unfortunately, I have been on the receiving end of a Gambian's bite, and I just say 'NO!' very loudly but this is the only reason I can think of to discipline him. 

He doesn't go mental when I open the cage door, but I also haven't been able to successfully let him out on his own yet - any chance he gets, he bolts and will get on the floor and under anything he can find. This is something I need to work on as I know he'd like a chance to get out and explore and stretch his legs, but I can't trust him at the moment. 

He pouched for the first time this weekend though, three brazil nuts at once!! :flrt: It was like watching a cartoon of someone inhaling a hotdog, he just shoved them right in there, I cried I was so happy. They are wonderful creatures and very intelligent, please let us know how you get on with yours!! x


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Pouchie - If your serious about this little 'experiment', then let me know  

I'd be up for a trade, for some emins


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

OK Matt will be sure to let you know when my Emins have a litter and maybe we could trade littleuns if you have success with your Gambians.

When my baby Gambians arrive I will get back in touch with you and let you know what training I decide to do with them. Maybe we could get other keepers on board too.


: victory:: victory:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds good. It would be good to get a bigger pouchey community to give this a go. I seriously think a lot can be acheived and learned from this:2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Sounds good. It would be good to get a bigger pouchey community to give this a go. I seriously think a lot can be acheived and learned from this:2thumb:


 
I agree. You mentioned about feeling your rats will bolt if you open the cage door and Kelly, who has just had her first Gambian boy is having the same problem. He legs it and hides under the tv or behind a bookcase.

If we could clicker train babies before they leave the breeder and teach them recall, we could save new owners like Kelly from a lot of stress and bites! Could only be good for the species.

I think recall it my top priority.

I am confident that once they associate the click with a treat, which will be quick, they will naturally come running when they hear the click. It would then be easy to progress to not giving the treat until the rat actually jumps on your lap or arm.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> I agree. You mentioned about feeling your rats will bolt if you open the cage door and Kelly, who has just had her first Gambian boy is having the same problem. He legs it and hides under the tv or behind a bookcase.
> 
> If we could clicker train babies before they leave the breeder and teach them recall, we could save new owners like Kelly from a lot of stress and bites! Could only be good for the species.
> 
> ...


That's an excellent idea - I think recall is the biggest problem. Ben doesn't go mental when I open the cage door, he's actually quite laid back but yes like you mentioned, the minute he realises that door is freedom he goes for it.

I think this experiment is a great idea - as they are such wild creatures still, it would be useful for them to be trained as youngsters, I think knowing that they had been trained might make people more keen on keeping them. I'm still having trouble getting Ben to trust me, I haven't dared try to let him out on the bed after last time but I hate keeping him cooped up, poor fella :neutral:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> That's an excellent idea - I think recall is the biggest problem. Ben doesn't go mental when I open the cage door, he's actually quite laid back but yes like you mentioned, the minute he realises that door is freedom he goes for it.
> 
> I think this experiment is a great idea - as they are such wild creatures still, it would be useful for them to be trained as youngsters, I think knowing that they had been trained might make people more keen on keeping them. I'm still having trouble getting Ben to trust me, I haven't dared try to let him out on the bed after last time but I hate keeping him cooped up, poor fella :neutral:


 
It is not something I thought about til this thread as I am lucky enough to have a plain rat proof space to get mine out where they can't get anywhere awkward. 

You might find you need to keep trying until Ben grows up. When he is nearing maturity if he is anything like mine you will see him calm down dramatically. Babies seem very flighty but adults really are mellow and easy to work with.

If you have not got a plain space without hidey holes and things to go down the back of it will just be stressful to let him out! Keep working on him and it will eventually become a pleasure instead of a chore x


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> It is not something I thought about til this thread as I am lucky enough to have a plain rat proof space to get mine out where they can't get anywhere awkward.
> 
> You might find you need to keep trying until Ben grows up. When he is nearing maturity if he is anything like mine you will see him calm down dramatically. Babies seem very flighty but adults really are mellow and easy to work with.
> 
> If you have not got a plain space without hidey holes and things to go down the back of it will just be stressful to let him out! Keep working on him and it will eventually become a pleasure instead of a chore x


Yes, you mentioned they get mellower as they grow up - I hope Ben does!! He's also been sleeping a lot lately, he wouldn't come up onto his shelf at all last night even after I tempted him with mango (which he ate, of course - greedy little thing) :flrt: I might try letting him out in the bathroom but it's not the most pleasant place to spend an evening, however it's the only place without any mischief-makers. Keep us posted on how your training's going Pouchie!! x


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Yes, you mentioned they get mellower as they grow up - I hope Ben does!! He's also been sleeping a lot lately, he wouldn't come up onto his shelf at all last night even after I tempted him with mango (which he ate, of course - greedy little thing) :flrt: I might try letting him out in the bathroom but it's not the most pleasant place to spend an evening, however it's the only place without any mischief-makers. Keep us posted on how your training's going Pouchie!! x


 
Will do. When I get some results I will unearth this thread and let you know what happened : victory:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

My male escaped the other day! I thought I'd never find him, but luckily all we did was sit in the room and wait until we saw him snuffle out and he came over to me. I picked him up without fuss and put him in his cage. If the females did this I'd have a hard time getting them back in without a struggle!! 

Recall is an excellant idea. This (as stated) would be fantastic to teach youngsters for prospective new owners.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Matt Lusty said:


> My male escaped the other day! I thought I'd never find him, but luckily all we did was sit in the room and wait until we saw him snuffle out and he came over to me. I picked him up without fuss and put him in his cage. If the females did this I'd have a hard time getting them back in without a struggle!!
> 
> Recall is an excellant idea. This (as stated) would be fantastic to teach youngsters for prospective new owners.


Oh, Ben got out last night...he wasn't too bad actually, he did run and hide and I did have to tail-grab him but when he went back into the cage he was quiet, and that's an improvement for him. : victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Oh, Ben got out last night...he wasn't too bad actually, he did run and hide and I did have to tail-grab him but when he went back into the cage he was quiet, and that's an improvement for him. : victory:


 
Maybe, if your room is secure, you should just let him out?? So long as you follow him and watch to make sure he is safe. 

Have you thought of putting a harness on him? Suppose he might just chew it instead of exploring but if it did work it would allow you some control. 

Just a thought.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Maybe, if your room is secure, you should just let him out?? So long as you follow him and watch to make sure he is safe.
> 
> Have you thought of putting a harness on him? Suppose he might just chew it instead of exploring but if it did work it would allow you some control.
> 
> Just a thought.


What kind of harness can you get for a rat?

John


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Maybe, if your room is secure, you should just let him out?? So long as you follow him and watch to make sure he is safe.
> 
> Have you thought of putting a harness on him? Suppose he might just chew it instead of exploring but if it did work it would allow you some control.
> 
> Just a thought.


I really love the idea of Ben in a little harness :flrt: That might be a good idea, it's at least worth a shot and if he hates it, then he hates it. However as I don't have much room in my flat for his exercise, I had considered this as an option when he gets older, to take him for little walks in safe places, so it might be good to get him used to it inside first. 

I did let him run about for a little while last night, it's not so bad as long as I can keep a watch over him but I don't want him to think that my flat is all his territory - also, I don't want him to have a run-in with Liam, whose cage is on the floor...I think that would really distress Ben and make him more aggressive. I'm assuming he could be put on a ferret harness? What does everyone think?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Mephitis said:


> What kind of harness can you get for a rat?
> 
> John


 
:lol2: you can actually buy a rat harness! 

A ferret one would be ok for an adult but they are all very adjustable. I would say a rat one would be ok.

They are usually two loops. A small loop goes over the head then you fasten a second loop around the middle behind the shoulders.

I love the gauze rabbits harnesses you can get that velcro under the belly.

I got collars and leads for my ferrets but they are crap.


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: you can actually buy a rat harness!
> 
> A ferret one would be ok for an adult but they are all very adjustable. I would say a rat one would be ok.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've had a look and I like the 'vest' style harnesses, they look more comfortable and sturdy. But what do you think his reaction would be like? I know pouched rats don't like being restrained, will they see this as some kind of a restraint do you think?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Yeah, I've had a look and I like the 'vest' style harnesses, they look more comfortable and sturdy. But what do you think his reaction would be like? I know pouched rats don't like being restrained, will they see this as some kind of a restraint do you think?


 
Naaa. It would not be like pinning him down or holding him still. He will be able to go where he wants within reason, only if he tries to go behind something you hold the lead tight so he has to stop and go in a different direction.

The landmine sniffers look happy as larry on their little harnesses, walking up and down on a line. 

Check it out:
Landmines Stink | Herorat.org


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Aww, they do look happy, the little chub-chubs :flrt:

Must try this with Ben, once I find a place around here that sells the leads...I'll have an adventure on Saturday and see what I can find - my local pet shop caters more for reptiles, phibs and fish than mammals so I will need to investigate. 

Incidentally, I've found a noise that Ben responds to and it seems to get his attention even more than kissy noises - I've tried to imitate the noise he makes when he chatters or bruxes (like a fancy rat), so I kind of go 'chucka-chucka-chucka' and for some reason he pricks his ears up and looks at me when I do it. Although he's probably really thinking, 'What the hell are you doing, you sound like a freakin' idiot!' and is looking about to make sure nobody sees him with me...:blush:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> Aww, they do look happy, the little chub-chubs :flrt:
> 
> Must try this with Ben, once I find a place around here that sells the leads...I'll have an adventure on Saturday and see what I can find - my local pet shop caters more for reptiles, phibs and fish than mammals so I will need to investigate.
> 
> Incidentally, I've found a noise that Ben responds to and it seems to get his attention even more than kissy noises - I've tried to imitate the noise he makes when he chatters or bruxes (like a fancy rat), so I kind of go 'chucka-chucka-chucka' and for some reason he pricks his ears up and looks at me when I do it. Although he's probably really thinking, 'What the hell are you doing, you sound like a freakin' idiot!' and is looking about to make sure nobody sees him with me...:blush:


 

:lol2: Holy sh*t were we separated at birth??? I swear thats what I say to my chickens!! rofl


chucka-chucka-chucka :roll2:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: Holy sh*t were we separated at birth??? I swear thats what I say to my chickens!! rofl
> 
> 
> chucka-chucka-chucka :roll2:


LOL!! Quite possibly Pouchie, or maybe the more animals one keeps, the weirder we get!! Animal talk is the new baby talk :cheers:


----------

